# Pasteurized Apple Cider Vinegar?



## macimom (Oct 21, 2007)

I posted this also on the Health & Healing board, but thought maybe it belonged here instead, I apologize if it's in the wrong place...
I have been taking ACV for the health benefits, but I just noticed on the label that it's pasteurized, but otherwise, it's unfiltered and organic (it's Whole Foods 365 organic). Has the pasteurization wiped out all the healthy benefits??? Is there another brand I should get instead?

Thanks!!
Kim


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

pasteurization would destroy the beneficial bacteria, and probably at least some of the naturally occurring enzymes. i don't believe that means that the pasteurized acv has no health benefits. i'm sure it has plenty, but i would be sure to get a raw acv next time. look for the words "raw/unpasteurized/with the mother" on the label. Bragg's is one of the most popular brands iirc, but also a bit more pricey than some other (imo) just-as-good brands.


----------

